# Do you use beard oil? What do you recommend?



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I was in a thread some time ago about beards. One thing I don't remember was if anyone used beard oil to care for their beard and skin. Do you use a product like this? What do you use? What do you recommend for normal use? 

I did a search and for a quick tutorial took a look at this site:

How to Care for a Beard: 7 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow

Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess no one knew?

That being the case, I'll tell you guys what I purchased. I won't know how it works for a few days to a week, I suppose. 

I got some nivea men's skin cream for your face. The link I posted mentioned barbarosa? I didn't find that.

I asked the pharmacist. She said to take another look in the aisle, but I think she might have been thinking barbasol, not barbarosa. Still, she said the skin cream would be a good choice.

When I went back to the aisle, I noticed some kind of shaving oil, or beard oil. I read the instructions and it is supposed to be used to soften your beard or stubble before you shave. It seemed to have some essential oils of some kind in it and I thought it might be similar to that barbarosa stuff. Eh, I grabbed a little bottle. I'll try it. 

Oh, I rubbed some of the cream into my beard really well. My face is tingling just a very little. I know my face is raw to some extent. I suppose the cream is doing it's job. It's not hurting. It just feels like I just scratched an itch. Hope that helps describe it. It feels good so far. 

I'll update later.

I got some of that clubman, too. Smells good.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Usually it's a little coconut oil with some peppermint essential oils (which would cause tingling). You could try whatever you like... Jojoba works good but is very oily and stains linens a bit. Vitamin e oil would be good too. Smear it on at night wash it off in the shower next morning.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll use coconut oil from time to time. And, actually, it's getting a bit dry, so I'll probably do that before heading to bed tonight. I also wash it w/ tea tree shampoo, which (though it feels nice) might be contributing to the dry feeling/texture.

I've also used this stuff called Morrocanoil that my wife keeps on hand for her hair. It's OK, even though it has a sort of "cheap shampoo" smell.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

That oil is somerset's. Not sure which I should put on at night Lon. The oil said just a few minutes before shaving. I'm guessing the nivea?

And Gus, I was thinking of something like that. The link give a few examples of vitamin oils that they recommended. I will look at that next time, if this stuff doesn't work. 


The pharmacist smiled at me when I told her I was embarrassed to ask. I was hoping to ask a man, but I don't know why she wouldn't know. Just a guy thing, I think. I felt better about my choice after talking with her. 

Thank you both.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Geez 2nt,at 64 I've had a beard most of 45-50 years and this is the first time I've heard of beard oil! Where have I been living? :scratchhead:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

TBT said:


> Geez 2nt,at 64 I've had a beard most of 45-50 years and this is the first time I've heard of beard oil! Where have I been living? :scratchhead:


Quit picking on me. 

Hey, seriously, I've had a beard off and on since I was around sixteen or seventeen. Mostly, I grew it in the winter and then shaved it off in the summer. 

That would be.....carry the two...multiply by it's inverse and divide by the reciprocal...then halve the pie, ah pi and subtract. Okay I think I got it.

That's a little over 35 years, give or take 6.022x10^23 moles.  

I've never used any oil before either.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

A beard oil thread. Interesting. I'm thinking about sprouting one.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

My face isn't tingling any more. It feels a little itchy. My beard isn't softer, of course. That will likely take a while. My beard hair is, "strong like bull", and you could probably scrub a pot with it. Got worse as I got older. That's why I quit growing one for a while, but I like the look when it's trimmed.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

wtf is "beard oil"? Sounds like some cosmetics company has created a new way to scam metrosexual men out of their money.

just rub in some 3-in-1 or harley 20w50 if you're really so inclined.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> wtf is "beard oil"? Sounds like some cosmetics company has created a new way to scam metrosexual men out of their money.
> 
> just rub in some 3-in-1 or harley 20w50 if you're really so inclined.


That's how it got strong like steel wire.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

as long as it don't give your woman a rash on her thighs, what's the problem?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> as long as it don't give your woman a rash on her thighs, what's the problem?


My face is so itchy and dry, it really bothers me. If hair is cut with a good sharp tool like shears, trimmers or hair clippers, the ends of the hair become extremely sharp and shaped like a chisel. The ones that are left on your face are just as sharp. They can irritate the face. Also, I don't know about you, but I never seem to get my beard dry enough after a shower. I have to try harder. Going out with a wet beard and allowing it to air dry, will dry your skin out. Itchy, scratchy, irritating, it's not a fun thing.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I put some of wifes conditioner on it in the shower let it soak in wile i wash everything else. then rise it off at the end. it dose soften up my beard pretty good.

I also have course whiskers. so letting it grow out until its not as stiff also helps.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

chillymorn said:


> I put some of wifes conditioner on it in the shower let it soak in wile i wash everything else. then rise it off at the end. it dose soften up my beard pretty good.
> 
> *I also have course whiskers. so letting it grow out until its not as stiff also helps.*


Word.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I haven't, but one of my best friend's wife bought him some.

He grew out a beard for the first time and one day I noticed it looked on point (usually looks like crap). I asked if he got it shaped and cleaned. He said nope, just this beard oil his wife got him. It was a vast improvement.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Check out C4 beard products.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Malpheous said:


> Check out C4 beard products.


Mine's shorter than former president Lincoln's. I trim it close. I let it grow a little and get scraggly(is that a word) and didn't like it. I've been trying to keep it trimmed. 

I put some more of that nivea in today. I'll leave it in and tomorrow, when I get my shower, I'll wash it out. I used the oil I got on my neck this morning before I shaved. I then put a little of that after shave on and I didn't feel too bad and smelled decent. I think I may put some of that beard oil on tomorrow morning. It' wasn't oily like you'd think. I didn't use much. I just rubbed it in really well. 

We'll see what happens. So far, I like using the cream on my face. My poor face is raw. I didn't realise how bad it was. I think this stuff is helping. 

I get what you guys are saying about growing it out. I've never had a beard like that. I just couldn't leave it alone when summer came. I had to cut it off when it got hot. I figure, if I keep it trimmed close and take care of it, I'll be fine. It looks good and neat, and it hopefully won't be too hot and itchy in the summer.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not searching for an hour for an image, and I don't want to scare anyone away with an image of me. This is not me, obviously. It's George Clooney. His beard color and length is as close as I can come to mine in ten minutes or less of searching. No, I'm not trying to say I look like him. No way. No how. Just the beard length and color I shape mine a little, but not like his. I bet he has someone do his. It looks good. Mine looks pretty good though, too, even if I do say so myself, when I trim it.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not a bearded person, but recently there was a dude hocking Beard oil on Shark Tank, a show I enjoy.

Beardbrand's Shark Tank Experience | Beardbrand™
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Men have been oiling their beards for thousands of years. Usually with something fragrant - lavender, citrus, sandal, musk, juniper, vetiver, etc. - in a carrier oil. Oiling provides lubrication, protection and softening to the skin and hair. Commercial beard oils (and balms, which are just solid versions) should be readily available at any of the specialty men's shaving stores that have popped up in recent years online. Amazon also carries a good variety.

A good, easy to prepare, cheap as all hell version would be a bit of your favorite essential oil mixed into a carrier like jojoba, almond, sesame, argan or coconut. If you want something antiseptic and good for dandruf, try a bit of tea tree oil in your carrier oil. The essential oils, which aren't really necessary but can be very nice, can be procured from any store or online shop that sells candle & soap making supplies. The carrier oils are available just about everywhere, including most grocery stores and pharmacies. Put your blend into a dropper bottle - also available from essential oil suppliers. Put a couple drops on your palm, rub your hands together, then pat the oil into your beard. You can also then run your hands through your hair to tame frizz and dryness. If you use too much, you'll be too oily. Start with 2-3 _drops_ of oil and adjust from there as needed. 

There's a good article on this, with some recipes, here: 

DIY Beard Oil | The Art of Manliness


P.S. I also make a blend for the automatic cleaning cartridge on the electric shaver my son uses. When the store-bought cartridge is empty, I refill it with alcohol and a few drops each of almond and lemon oils. It's exactly the same stuff they charge $12 for, at a cost of about $.25.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Rowan said:


> The Art of Manliness


I'm manly enough without oiling my beard. I'm oozing testosterone as I type.

I could improve my manliness though if I combed, shaped and oiled my ass hair. I can use this to help but I can't find any online articles about proper ass hair grooming.

Sucks to be me.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I came across a woman once who had had so many face lifts that she had a beard....


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Constable Odo said:


> as long as it don't give your woman a rash on her thighs, what's the problem?


My stiff bristle beard gives rash on my GF's thighs, when I oil it and apply metrosexual treatments to it, it no longer gives GF rash on thighs. Oiling = no problem


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone. When I feel my beard now, it is softer. I put the cream on it again this evening. I could feel a little burn, but not as bad as the first time. It has quickly cooled, but I can feel it working. I like it, to tell the truth. I like the oil I bought too. It has a decent smell and it feels good when rubbed in. 

Thanks for the homemade beard oil recipe Rowan. After reading your post, I realized that's what the beard oil I purchased smells like. It's a bit citrus and a bit almond. 

I laughed at the jokes fellas. 

Odo, I think you can purchase and ass hair brush. If you brush it 100 times before bed, it will get silky smooth and you can put beret's in it. You know, those little hair clip things? Just teasing you. Just so you know, a friend of mine has a very long beard. I believe he will die with it. He takes care of it and he's definitely masculine. 

askari, that gives a new meaning to beard wax. 

Lon, ex used to lightly rub her hand on my beard. She loved the feel of it when it was soft. As I aged, something changed. I don't know if it was my diet or what it was. I always loved when she did that with my beard or a soft shirt/sweater. It always made me smile and feel good. 

While I don't have anyone in my life, I don't want to have a raw face and scratchy beard anymore. I need to take care of myself and have to start somewhere. Yeah, this is an attempt at mood altering and feeling good again. It's a small step. I don't think there is anything wrong with it, and maybe others can benefit by sharing. Thank you all for joining in on the thread.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

askari said:


> I came across a woman once who had had so many face lifts that she had a beard....


*...and if she suddenly starts shaving, she'll be sporting a severely cleft chin, that her husband will absolutely adore!*


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I use this:










Works great.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I use Honest Amish beard oil. I think I have had the bottle for ...forever. Just few drops.

The scent really draws the ladies in...


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

It works well. Do not need a lot.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrs.CuddleBug likes it when I'm clean shaven and I rub my cheeks on hers.

But she also loves it when I grow a bit of a beard and the softness she likes and rubs her cheeks on mine and giggles.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

CuddleBug said:


> Mrs.CuddleBug likes it when I'm clean shaven and I rub my cheeks on hers.
> 
> But she also loves it when I grow a bit of a beard and the softness she likes and rubs her cheeks on mine and giggles.


Thats so sweet Im getting a cavity here...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I always have a mustache and sometime grow a goatee and every once in a blue moon let it all grow in.

when I was a young man and started growing my first mustache I once asked my father why he didn't have a beard or mustache...........his response was a very quick .......why cultivate something on your face when it grows wild on my a$$.

man was getting a hair cut and being concerned about his thinning hair asked the barber what he could do to help his hair from thinning.

The barber said ....well the only thing I found that helps with thinning hair is the secretions from a woman's vagina!

the customer looked at the barber and said but your bald. And the barber said yea but I have one h3ll of a kick a$$ mustache! 

always wanted a shirt that said free mustache rides. then I thought hmm. not sure I would want to give just anybody a free ride!

If I keep my beard to short it is extremely course. I would say 1/4 -1/2 inch at least or no woman in their right mind would want that scratching up against her.as I get older my beard seems to get tougher. even grows faster I use to be able to go every other day or even third day before shaving now if I don't shave daily I look like a bum.

recently switched back to the old fashion safety razor that I learned how to shave with. found one at the flea market for 2$ bought some double edged blades 100 for under 5$ ( the price of razor blade replacements is just crazy)

I took about a week of nicking my chin up but now I can shave very nice with it and a ton cheaper. and its way better for shaping your goatee because the blade comes all the way to the edge of the razor. excellent for keeping the goatee nice and straight.

in my opinion the real secret to a super close shave is to let it grow an extra day or two wash your face with super hot soapy water. then lather up with whatever you like I still use a brush with whatever soap I have. then make sure you have a fresh blade and swipe then rinse no double passes then lather back up and do it again using your hand to feel where you missed and even stretching your skin just right to get a good pass on it.


nothing like a super clean shave to impress the ladies.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

That's some funny stuff. I laughed my butt off. 

chilly,

I agree with the safety razor. Never had a better shave than with the old Gillette from the forties or fifties. I used a boar bristle brush and whatever dad had in his Old Spice shaving cup. It lathered up nice and my face was as smooth as a baby's arse. Man, I felt clean. I just can't get that close with any double or triple edge razor, but I can get close with the triple Gillette. Must be a sharpness, angle and spacing thing. I don't know. 

That was great to read. Gotta hit some yard/garage sales this year, I guess. Love my beard, though, so I'll have to use that on my neck.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Mrs. Gus picked up a couple of different products for me on her weekly shopping trip earlier this week...



















Both are nice, but I prefer the Woody's.

Giggity.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Found this earlier...

Distractify | 19 Facts You Never Knew About Beards


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't have a beard, have never heard of beard oil, but like the peace and tranquility of this thread tremendously.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Forest said:


> I don't have a beard, have never heard of beard oil, but like the peace and tranquility of this thread tremendously.


What's odd is, I thought some men might feel like they don't belong here. Check out what Rowan posted. Actually, when I read the bottle I purchased, it said to use it as she posted, not so much on a beard that is meant to stay, but one that is going to be shaved. So, the monicer "beard oil" is a bit confusing. My face feels much better. 


@ Gus, 

Goo


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Found this earlier...
> 
> Distractify | 19 Facts You Never Knew About Beards


My beard grows like Penn State mix grass on a 60*F sunny spring day.  You'll have to read the link to know why. 

I planted that grass seed in my yard and I have to cut twice a week if the weather is as I jokingly posted.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

While a did start this thread for those men who have a beard and how to take care of one, that may have been short-sighted. We all have beards or at least stubble and can contribute. I'm not trying to exclude anyone. I was actually having an issue with my face and secondarily, thought that doing something for myself would help lift and keep my mood a little higher.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Picked up some Honest Amish Beard Balm from Amazon last week and it arrived yesterday afternoon. Tried it this morning and damn... I smell like a freaking spice rack.

Wife seems to like it, though.

:smthumbup:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My wife gave me Jao beard balm (smells ok, wears off quick, but does really help soften the beard) and a bottle of Mr Natty's Beard Elixir. The Mr Natty stuff smells great and really helps with the dry skin I tend to get under the whiskers.


----------

